# Blue substrate or sand



## komodork (Sep 21, 2011)

A friend is looking for some blue sand for some project (needs alot). I told him to hit up big als and other fish supply stores but it cost too much ($7 for 5lbs, and need at least 50-75lbs). Any ideas on where to obstain some cheap sand? Maybe one of you have tried dyeing and was successfull or not, I would like to hear! He needs somewhat fine sand, gravel is too big. Qualtiy does not matter since its not gonna be used for living things, just for show. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Crayola playsand....ToysRUs 20 pound bags about $10 or so....IIRC

http://www.n2mgroup.com/

or Can Tire.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...ardGames/PRD~0504129P/Play+Sand.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

3M Colourquartz might be perfect for this if you could find it.


----------

